# Working in SA for 6 months



## europa13 (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry if this has been answered-I'm new here and can't find a search function.

I am working on a project in SA for up to six months. It is a consulting project, I work for a Dutch based company which has a contract with a SA firm to put me here for six months--it will be less than six months.

I arrived and received a visitor visa of 90 days. I am a US national.

I will not be working in SA for more than six months. During this period I am coming and going. 

My questions:

1. Can I get two 90 day visitor visas concurrently? That is, if My visitor visa expires April 1st, can I leave March 25th, return April 5th, and get another 90 days visitor visa? As a US national I get the visitor visa at the airport.
2. I do not beleive I have any tax concerns given less than six months. But from an immigration perspective there may be some issues?
Thank you for any ideas!!


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

europa13 said:


> I arrived and received a visitor visa of 90 days. I am a US national.


Hmm im no expert but are you sure you can work on this visa? Anyways the best bet would be to phone up home affairs and check with them. Or you just pay one of those companys that does all the paper work for you, its not expensive at all!


----------



## FairyP (Mar 10, 2010)

From my experience of working for 5 months last year. It depends on the work you do, but if you are working for a Dutch company, I expect you are making business decisions, involving finance, people, etc. ? So, to be lcompletely legal you require a 90-day WORK permit. The visitors visas allow working, but is really for casual work. You can get a renewed visitors visa, and you can have 2 x 90 day WORK visas.


----------



## europa13 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you. I've talked with others, and they have come and gone, and received 2x 90 day visitor visas, and they have not had any problems. I've also met some expats who routinely come and go on 90 day visitor visas, but they are kind of concerned.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

europa13 said:


> but they are kind of concerned.


What do you mean?


----------



## europa13 (Mar 8, 2010)

Concerned that they may be kicked out of the country.


----------

